# Cap for your Building Roof.



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing that always bothered me when making a roof has been the top where the sides meet.

I now use a piece of panel trim used where two panels meet.

I cut off the bottom section and use it as shown below.
I have tried it with all types of building materials and have been satisfied with the results.

Easy to use and takes most types of glue well.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Would it work to leave the bottom piece in place and snug the roof between bottom and top portions of the trim piece? That way the roof panel would have support along the top ridge and possible avoid sagging. You may need to bend the bottom flange of the trim to accommodate the roof angle. 
Jonathan/EMw


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan, 

I use a piece of this uncut trim of as a support to lay my roof panels on. 

I tried your suggestion before and found I had hard time getting the angle adjusted just right. 

By adding a full section of the trim cut square and glued between the ends of the building walls it supported the roof and kept the wall sections true. 

I should look up a picture of what I described above and add it to the post and on my web page. 

 [url]http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/plasticadv/plasticadv.htm [/url]


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi, 

That's a great idea. I'll try that.


----------

